# Short river trip w/ video! HD



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Went to the river to try out the new Dobyns "Fury" series... Long story short they are awesome. Caught some bass and a bonus red. 
Excuse the language, enjoy the finer things. 
https://youtu.be/hocDZIEc9rk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, great video some really good shots yall got.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a great video, nice catches and a really good cast under that brush brother!!! Video was better on mute....hahaha


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice,water looked a lil muddy too,nice cast under the brush.


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet video, well done!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool video and music fit the action. River seemed to be on that day. Those are some of my favorite spots as well...

NJD


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

That cast under the brush, though. Bravo!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool vid... I love skipping frogs I've won several tournaments doing that...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice video man. Cranking the rivers is the way to go for bass and reds. Good job.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done! Looks like you had a great time :yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

loved the video!!!...HATED the "attempt" at music..... but i'm an old curmudgeon!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice video, subscribed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> loved the video!!!...HATED the "attempt" at music..... but i'm an old curmudgeon!




:laughing: Me too! Hardly understood a word that rapper said,but the young folks like this stuff. I turned off the sound and just watched N!ky skip that frog several times and to a nice catch. :thumbup:


----------

